# New Build, Looking for Criticism



## Raphaell (Jul 11, 2008)

Newegg.com - XCLIO 777COLOR Black/Titanium Finish Chassis: 1.0 mm SECC; ABS Plastic ATX Super Tower Extreme Cooling PC Case - Case
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-890GPA-UD3H AM3 AMD 890GX HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard - Mobo
Newegg.com - XFX HD-695X-CNFC Radeon HD 6950 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity - GPU
Newegg.com - CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply - PSU
Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X4 970 Black Edition Deneb 3.5GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Desktop Processor HDZ970FBGMBOX - CPU
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 - RAM
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER V6 RR-V6SV-22PR-R1 DynaLoop CPU Cooler w/ Universal bracket - CPU Fan

I realize the PSU is out of stock, but I'm not ordering all this for a month or two anyway, so I figured I'd wait and see if it came back in stock. I also realize there's no HDD or disc drive; I left those out because I felt they weren't really that relevant.

Anywho, my main questions are as follows:

1. Is the PSU wattage high enough to support all the above items without worry?
2. Are there any beneficial (yet low to no cost) adjustments that could be made?
3. Is the 8gigs of RAM something that will be worth it, or could I do just as fine with 4?
4. Will that giant-*** heatsink cover up one of my RAM slots? It looks like it may, and plenty of people in the comments complained of the occurrance.

Now I know the title says "Looking for Criticism" but I'd prefer only CONSTRUCTIVE criticism. If you plan to just post that my build is terribly wrong, go ahead and move on because your words will just go unheeded anyway.
However, if you plan on posting what's wrong with it ALONG with helpful insight, or maybe what you would do differently and why... well, that's the whole reason I made this thread.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

If your not ordering for another 2 months i would wait and build then. Prices drop and new technology is released.

Your PSU is fine, good choice.
IF you do go with 8gbs of ram i would do 2x4 (4 sticks at 2 gigs) not 4x2
I believe 4gbs should be more then enough for ram.

Also, why the need for the case?

You would be better off IMO with a HAF 932

One a side note, I would get a different mobo, your current has integrated video. with your 6950 you shouldn't need that.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Chances are that particular power supply will not come back in stock. Look for the upgraded model CMPSU-750TXV2.

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Another PSU alternative- XFX Core Edition PRO750W $116: Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO750W (P1-750S-CAB9) 750W ATX12V v2.2 & ESP12V v2.91 SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply
4GB (2X2GB) is more than enough RAM and you avoid any problems with the 4GB sticks.


----------



## Raphaell (Jul 11, 2008)

4GB of RAM seems to be the popular choice. Would anyone care to elaborate on some specifics as to why 4GB is recommended?
As in, will anything over 4GB simply be wasted, or is the performance increase just rather minimal, and if so, how minimal? Also, what kind of situations would 8GB, or even more, actually be worth it?
Thanks for all the input so far.

Oh, also, I want to ask again about the above chosen heatsink size, whether or not it will cover the first RAM slot?


----------



## -Jay- (Mar 15, 2011)

Not sure about the heatsink but in regards to the ram there is no need for more than 4gig because 99% of computer users will never be able to reach that much. I read somewhere on this forum that someone tried the best thy could, with like 25 programs open including virus scan, defrag etc and that only toped like 3.25 gig. So unless ur a super gamer or using high end image/video editing tools any more than 4 gig is overkill.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

No games and few apps (very serious graphics & data being the exceptions) can utilize over 3GB of RAM.
It is a good possibility the HSF you have posted will extend over the first RAM slot. Just install the RAM prior to the HSF.
If no OC'ing is intended use the OEM HSF.

-Jay- was referencing this post: *nearly 90% of software being run cant use even close to 3 gigs of ram; so why install more?

we had a hardware staff member not long ago that tried a lengthy experiment; he had the Q8300 quad core with 4 gigs of memory and was trying to use either ALL memory or completely use all the quad core cpu

he got to 25 programs opened and running as many as possible; such as spyware scan / anti virus scan / malware scan / defrag / play music / etc etc etc and finally hit 3,25gigs of memory used; BUT now lets get real here. Whoe does that kind of thing in a REAL WORLD tasked environment?

the only apps I have ever seen that can actaully use more than 3 gigs of memory in normal user circumstances is phot shop / auto cad / VERY high end video editing and I dont mean the stuff of you taking home videos of your kids birthday party *


----------



## Raphaell (Jul 11, 2008)

I see, thanks for all the great answers everyone. I'll swap the 8GB for possibly a couple higher quality 2GB sticks.

No, I do not plan to do any OCing, but it's a possibility. So is it a general agreement as well that I should shave off a few extra bucks and get a cheaper tower? I do like the other one that was posted.
As for the HSF, from what you guys have said, I guess I'll just try out the stock one at first and go from there.

Thanks everyone for all the timely and informative answers. It's made the whole process a lot more simple!


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

The above statements and advice is very good. I tell people to take the money saved on memory and buy a nice PSU! Some listen while most don't and then come back when their cheap PSU fries and takes out their expensive memory!


----------



## Raphaell (Jul 11, 2008)

While I'm still at it, anyone got an recommendations for a decent gaming mobo? Laxer suggested I get another one because of the integrated video, which I'm assuming is just another way of saying onboard, but that doesn't bother me much, and I almost prefer having onboard as backup, but it's not really important either which way to me.

Price for the mobo isn't much of an issue now, since the price for the build has dropped quite a bit thanks to the spectacular help you've all been providing.

It would seem that the PSU I had originally planned on getting is back in stock, but if someone knows something I don't about PSUs and has a better suggestion, I'm all ears, though I've always known Corsair to be a damn good brand.

**EDIT: Also, back to the RAM, does the speed, as in the 1000 vs 1600 vs 2133 etc, have any noticeable impact?


----------



## Raphaell (Jul 11, 2008)

Nevermind, that PSU isn't back in stock. I thought it a few minutes ago. Maybe it was just a tab of my wishlist that had been open for a couple days.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I see no problems with that Mobo.
Use 1066 or 1333 RAM.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The 890XA board> Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-890XA-UD3 AM3 AMD 790X SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard

The TX series PSU's are being replaced by the TX v2(Version 2) It's a Seasonic built 750w quiet and dependable.

The V6 cooler is a little less intrusive then the V8 but will overhang the 1st ram slot, making you have to remove the cooler to remove/install the ram stick.


----------



## Raphaell (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion and insight, wrench. I'll keep it in mind when I pick a PSU.

Tyree, I appreciate your suggestion, but do you think you could tell me why you suggest that? I like to know what's better to get, and also why it's better to get it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The AMD/ATI integrated video chipset is fine, the only down side is if at a future date you choose to swap in a Nvidia Video card the potential for driver conflicts arises, currently they work together well but in the past they have not, and who knows about future drivers.


----------



## Raphaell (Jul 11, 2008)

It's convenient that I am an AMD/ATI kind of guy then. Not that I'm one of those crazy fanboys that foam at the mouth when talking about how AMD is superior to nVidia, I just have that set preference.


----------

